# Hydor In-line heaters and Eheim filters



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

I use a Eheim 2211 with a hydor inline that has a 5/8" connection..A little elbow grease and heat makes for a snug fit.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

wastedtime said:


> I use a Eheim 2211 with a hydor inline that has a 5/8" connection..A little elbow grease and heat makes for a snug fit.


Are the lines on your filter 16/22 as well?


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got the same tubing and heater. No problems here 3 years later! 16/22 might as well be 5/8 for our purposes.


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Are the lines on your filter 16/22 as well?


My output is a 9/12


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

thrak76 said:


> I've got the same tubing and heater. No problems here 3 years later! 16/22 might as well be 5/8 for our purposes.


Cool, did you need clamps?


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

I didn't use any clamps on the heater. I wouldn't over-tighten those plastic tube clamps it comes with though. Just snug it well.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay. Thanks guys!!


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a 2213 and my 200W 1/2" Hydor fits perfectly.


----------



## sc91006 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a 2234 and a 200W 1/2 Hydor fits fine, no leaks (knock on manzanita wood).


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I have a Eheim 2262 with a 300w Hydro Heater , No leaks here.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I also have 16/22mm or 5/8" Eheim hose connected to the Hydor ETH 5/8" fittings with no leaks or issues.

I definitely recommend using the provided nuts or hose clamps to secure the hose ends to the heater to prevent any catastrophic leaks.


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

deeda said:


> I also have 16/22mm or 5/8" Eheim hose connected to the Hydor ETH 5/8" fittings with no leaks or issues.
> 
> I definitely recommend using the provided nuts or hose clamps to secure the hose ends to the heater to prevent any catastrophic leaks.


X2- Working great for me. Yeah use the nuts to clamp it on.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone using them on the filter intake side? I'll be using two of them....one on a 2080 and one on a 2229. My 2080 output already has a UV and in-line diffuser running on it. Having 3 things on it just seemed a little much. Bad enough as it is.


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

Id go with outlet-
Flow is flow, so the restriction will be the same (even though its minimal) on either the inlet or outlet. Putting it after the filter will reduce the need for frequent cleaning.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

You should be aware that those quick-disconnect valves that come with Eheim filters are really poorly built and prone to leaking. I've replaced three sets already (under warranty). I'm using a 2211 and a 2213 with two 200W Hydor in-lines.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

No kidding. I only have them on my 2217. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't know that I would use the Hydor ETH on the Eheim 2229 for a couple of reasons. First, the filter does produce a reduced flow when in the 'dry' portion of the cycle and second, the addition of ANY inline equipment may prevent the interval floater from operating properly.

Also, the Hydor ETH heaters MUST be installed in a vertical position to prevent air from being trapped in the heater which has the potential to cause a heater failure.


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog (Nov 11, 2011)

I run a 200W Hydor ETH on my 2217 with the 16/22mm tubing, and a 300W Hydor ETH on my Rena XP3 with their 16/21mm tubing. Both systems have been running for years without a problem. Both the 1/2" and 5/8" are close enough to the metric tubing. You won't have an issue.



thrak76 said:


> I wouldn't over-tighten those plastic tube clamps it comes with though. Just snug it well.


+1 

I've broken these nuts before; Hydor sent me replacements for free, but I still had to run the heaters with SS clamps until the new ones arrived. You don't have to donkey kong the nuts...snug will seal just fine.


----------



## jsmitty1000 (Apr 22, 2015)

*can you show me your setup? i doubt your using a 2211*



wastedtime said:


> I use a Eheim 2211 with a hydor inline that has a 5/8" connection..A little elbow grease and heat makes for a snug fit.


this is impossible i followed your directions, u cannot possibly expand the tubing to be double in size.

gonna have to return for a smaller output.....

either they sent me the wrong heater, or the filter that your using isnt the 2211.

please help!! lol


----------

